# Bone knitting needles



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Anybody use them? I'd love to hear your opinion.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I keep thinking it was. I found a place that sells them and I'd just like some feedback before I order.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm phasing out my bamboo needles in favor of ebony. I had a few needles break in the last couple weeks and I happened to replace one set with an ebony set and I was in love.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Good memory, WIHH

Yes, Paul made me DPNs and regular needles with one of Dolly's leg bone.

I love them to knit with. They've developed a nice smooth pantina and knit real fast


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Thanks, I just may order some - if they ship to Canada.


----------

